# Provera + Clomid, new to this and need some advice!



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi All

I have pcos and have had no luck in conceiving baby no. 2, so have been prescribed Provera to kick start af and then clomid 100mg for 4 months.

Ok, first question, when is af likely to turn up? I have been on Provera 10mg three times a day for ten days now. I take my last tablet this evening. I asumed it would already be here? But no sign of it....

Clomid... am panicking about this now actually (why do you always think of questions once your consultant appointment is over!!   )  Ok, I have a very irregular cycle and may only have two af's a year. So how on earth will I know when to do a preg test if no af has arrived after 28 days? do I test after 28 days? What if its a negative and af still doesnt show up.... how do I carry on with the clomid, as I was only given the one course of Provera. My consultant told us to have bms every other day from day 9 til day 18, does this sound right?

Thanks in advance
Dawn x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi! I was on Provera and AF came four days after my last tablet. But some women wait longer, sometimes two weeks after your last pill. All deepens. If you don't get a period next month and you're not pregnant you will have to ask for another Provera prescription to kick start your period! That's what I've been told!
This is my first cycle with Clomid so I can't tell you a lot about that!

Take care

Andi


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Dawn

I've just been taking Provera and my AF started the day after I took my last tablet.  
So hopefully AF will be paying you a visit very soon.

Best wishes
Meerkat xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi dawn,

i have no experience of the provera i'm afraid but the clomid i do  

my cycles although irregular were usually 37 days off clomid and on clomid around 33. Have you always been this irregular or did you have more frequent periods once? I would use your old cycle as a rough guide if you did. If not then i would wait until approx CD35. This is the longest that they say a 'normal' cycle is. I guess I'M NOT NORMAL!   this will allow you to be fairly certain that you would have had a visit from the   by then, and a good chance of a bfp if pg. Even if you only had a couple of afs a year before this was probably due to annovulation. Clomid will make you ovulate more frequently so more af's too. 
once the first month is over(if it hasn't been successful), it will give you an idea of how long your cycle will be, i should expect it will stay roughly the same whilst on clomid. At least then you will have a better idea the month after.


good luck xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks ladies ever so much for all the info, really helps 

Af has never ever been regular, think 3 in a yr was the most i ever had. 

Fingers crossed the ole witch turns up soon. Boobs are a bit tender, which I never really suffer with... but guess that could be the provera... not sure.

Good luck to you all, and happy new yr xx


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

I have just been given a prescription for clomid 50mg too last week but waiting for the   to show but again like you Dawnie i do not get regular cycles at all ?!! but gynae did not mention provera to much just said to wait for it ? 

If i was to go by last period it was 40 days from day 1 to next day so do i start by this? or do 40 days seem to long? I am all confussed any help will be fab! Also if cycle is 40 I am not being scanned so when do i have bloods done and what if i miss the correct date ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi girls
I'm waiting for my AF which ranges from day 28 to 36, to start on my first treatment of clomid 50mls.
A bit nervous about the side effects but if it ends in a bfp it will be worth it  
Good luck to everyone in 2007

   

Sukie


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Gibbens, you need to start the clomid on the second day of bleeding (not spotting, full bleed). If you are that irregular and have no idea when af is going to turn up, maybe contact your gp and explain the situation and then maybe you will be prescribed provera to kick start it. I have been advised to test on day 35 of cycle if af does not show, once I have taken my first cycle of clomid. Can't remember why, but apparently if your irrgular, day 35 is the longest... something like that. Maybe someone else can shed some more light on that one? Good luck, lets hope 2007 is the yr for us 

Sukie, don't worry too mch about side effects, its all worth it, and you may not get any   the Provera has given me hot flushes but apart from that I'm all fine at mo. I also wish you luck for 2007!!. Oh by the way, your only up the road from me... are you at St Peters? xx 

Dawn xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Dawn Yes I'm at St Peters, small world!
My consultant who wasn't my normal one said to start the Clomid on day 4 has anyone taken it this late before?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

sukie

sorry i can't be of much help but i was told to take mine on day 2-6, but i have heard of others taking it on day 3-7. If the consultant told you the 4th day then i guess there must be a reason but i wouold contact them and query it if you are still not happy. good luck! x


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Not heard of day 4 before.... My consultant is Mr Elias, and I thought he was excellent. I'm to take it day 2 - 6.

Good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Bubbleicious and Dawn.
I think that I'll just take from day two as this bloke doesn't seem to know what he was talking about I normally go to Miss Bateman, she is nice.
Do you both go on the Autumn clomid thread as I'll probably be joining it if I have no luck with this cycle.
Good luck to you both  
Sukie x


----------

